# First one was a success!



## bronxbbq (Feb 7, 2010)

Thank you all and this fourm. It came out great!


----------



## beer-b-q (Feb 7, 2010)

Great Looking Fattie...


----------



## meateater (Feb 7, 2010)

Great looking fatty, whats it stuffed with?


----------



## rdknb (Feb 7, 2010)

Very nice fattie


----------



## denver dave (Feb 7, 2010)

Well done.


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 8, 2010)

Now thats a good looking fattie for sure and it was your first. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Just have to go out on your first fattie.


----------



## treegje (Feb 8, 2010)

That had to be good 





for your first


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 8, 2010)

Great job - congrats


----------



## bronxbbq (Feb 8, 2010)

Tried to keep it simple. Used sausage, peperoni, velveta chesse with chilli in the middle. Sprinkled a little pork rub on. I only saw one slice!!! You would think these NYC Bronx folk never seen smoked bbq anything before lol


----------



## timtimmay (Feb 8, 2010)

Looks awesome!  I love chilli and velveta and combining them with the flavor of everything else is a great idea!


----------



## jamminjimi (Feb 12, 2010)

Gonna have to pick up your pace. It is tough fighting family and friends back.


----------



## rdknb (Feb 12, 2010)

well done looks great


----------



## etcher1 (Feb 13, 2010)

Looks yummy! Nice job.


----------



## pike (Feb 13, 2010)

looks good


----------

